# Elite Sanda Striker Wang Weihao profile/Breakdown



## Stuart (Apr 11, 2020)

Video profiling elite Sanda striker Wang Weihao;






One of the more exciting members of the emerging Sanda/kickboxing scene in China. 

He holds wins over former WBC Muay Thai champion Chike Lindsay and Saenchai the man considered by many to be the best Muay Thai fighter of the last 30 years.


----------

